# Rallies



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi all, lots of rallies going on this year, come and meet us all,and have a great time, we're always looking for new folks to join us, or old folk for that matter, so come on put your name down, you know you want too, if you've never been to one of our rallies you don't know what your missing.

Dennis


----------

